# Spartacus: Blood & Sand



## nettiepoo (May 13, 2010)

Wow! Is about alls i can say about this show. When I first seen the previews of it I was like nah..to violent, but my husband said, "Lets give it a chance" After that, the rest is history. Im so lusting after Andy Whitfield..he is sooo gorgeous and built just right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...He is currently having treatment for cancer. He is schedueld to reurn for ssn2. Starz announced yesterday that they were going to do a 6 episode prequel to the show cause of Andys condition, and that he may appear in 2 small segmats of the prequel. Im so hooked on this show..and IMO is the best out there on tv besides True Blood. The acting on the show is very talented and they make there chareters come to life.


----------



## misha5150 (May 13, 2010)

Oh no, not Andy!! I hope he makes a full recovery!  He is *super gorgeous*!! I *LOVE* Spartacus!! Me and my best friend are hooked on that show!! It's so bloody and violent but the eye candy that is Andy Whitfield is the cherry on top! I can't wait for season 2 to start!


----------



## misha5150 (May 13, 2010)

The producers of that show also produce The Legend of the Seeker which is also filmed in New Zealand. There's a couple of actors that have been in both shows. The bad guy in Spartacus is the bad guy in LOTS, Darken Raul. Oh and I am also loving Legend of the Seeker as well!! Both are great shows!


----------



## nettiepoo (May 13, 2010)

I will definatly checkout Legend of the Seeker, I actually have it recorded on my DVR. Will check it out!  I LOVE ANDY WITHFIELD!! he IS Spartacus!
and, Bringer of the rain and slayer of the theokueleous!! Dosent get any better ladies.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 13, 2010)

I've seen two episodes and haven't gotten into it quite yet... but I really like Legend of the Seeker (especially the beginning of this season and end of last) and that took me almost 6 episodes to get into. I think I need to check this out further. I believe it's on Netflix streaming....

Also... yeah this Mr. Whitfield is incredibly hot.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler alert* for those that have not completed the first season!!

omfg, I LOVE THIS SHOW.  My mom and I are obsessed, and when we heard they were taking a "break" due to Andy's health, I think we both cried a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, for all you Andy Whitfield lovers, he is the main character in the movie "Gabriel," which I thought was great.

And...OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE VARRO IS DEAD.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2010)

Sad news about Andy Whitfield, who plays Spartacus. His cancer has recurred and he has left the show:

CBC News - Television - Actor exits Spartacus after cancer returns

I wish him only the best and hope that he can get back into remission.  I lost my mother 2 years ago to the same type of cancer he has (Non Hodgkins Lymphoma) and I hope has a complete recovery.  He's only 36 years old.


----------



## cyanidewine (Sep 30, 2010)

I LOVE both shows! I just finished Legend of the Seeker yesterday, I put it off for a few months because I didn't want to admit it was the end.
I actually got into Sparticus via Netflix because of Legend of the Seeker. It's such a fantastic, incredibly well done show.


----------

